# Thrift store carseats



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

I was in the local thrift store (i think it was one run by the Council for the Blind) and noticed they had a bunch of dirty old looking carseats. I decided, what the heck, let me check out the dates on these seats.

Y'all would be horrified...of the five or six seats they had (ALL of which were really dirty like they had been sitting in someone's garage for years), only ONE was even remotely not expired, i think it was a graco snugride (?? i think), and it was four or five years old....the other seats, one was from '98, another from '95 (!!!), the others were expired. Not only that, but they were asking lots of $$ for these deathtraps, like $30 or more, these were seats that would go for less than $5 or $10 at a garage sale.

so i asked one of the employees if there was a manager on duty, but she was out, so i told her how the seats were expired and that they could malfunction in an accident, and that they probably shouldnt even sell used seats because of the liability. She said "ok, we'll take them off the floor and i'll let her know" but her demeanor was such that i think she was just saying that.

what should i do? Is it a *law* that they can't sell expired seats, or just a recommendation? I think most people dont even know where the date is on the seats, i know i had to remove them from their bases, and turn them upside down and still i had trouble with a couple even finding the date (manufacturers should put "DO NOT USE AFTER such and such date" in big bold letters right next to the airbag warning!)...i would venture most people dont even know a date is on there. Should i go back next week with a printout of the safety (or lack thereof)of such seats? Once Upon a Child here does not sell used seats, but i see them all the time in thrift stores (and they are usually in really bad shape, and being sold for lots of money, as if the person pricing totally has no clue), i've even seen seats with that dreaded overhead bar restraint thingy.

I guess i could stress the liability issue, that they could be sued if something happens?

Katherine


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I would go back, and if they are still there I would send a letter to whomever runs it (ie Council for the Blind). Chain thrift stores (Salvation Army, Goodwill, and Savers/Value Village) do not accept car seat donations because of the liability.

ETA: AFAIK it is not against the law to sell used/expired seats


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

I feel like i should write up a flyer and take it around to all the thrift stores and at least let them know how safe it is. I didnt know carseats expired until this year. My neighbor across the street just gave me a used seat/stroller combo that someone gave her, its six years old (and too small for my big foster baby anyway)...i'm sure she had no idea. Thrift stores cant possibly be making that much money off of carseats (who wants to put their baby in a scuzzy looking seat with dead spiders hanging from it? ewww)...and their liability would be much more than any possible profit.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

That sounds like a great idea!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queenjane* 
...who wants to put their baby in a scuzzy looking seat with dead spiders hanging from it? ewww

You would be surprised...at one seat check I had a minivan come through with 3 kids: a 13 month old in a brand new pretty purple Boulevard, a 6 year old in a brand new Parkway, and a 3 year old in...a 13 year old NASTY stained, dusty, sticky seat.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
I would go back, and if they are still there I would send a letter to whomever runs it (ie Council for the Blind). Chain thrift stores (Salvation Army, Goodwill, and Savers/Value Village) do not accept car seat donations because of the liability.

ETA: AFAIK it is not against the law to sell used/expired seats









our salvation army sells carseats


----------



## Penuche (Oct 31, 2005)

Whenever I visit the thrift store I check dates. I've only had to ask the clerk to pull seats off the shelf once. I do think many people simply don't know that seats expire.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Many of the thrift stores around here in their "donation" info specify that they cannot take carseats more than 5 years old. Now whether they enforce that or not, I dunno.


----------



## Eris (Sep 11, 2002)

Value Village and Goodwill near us both had infant seats, today. There was one expired one (a nasty old 3pt evenflo with one of the straps tied in a knot behind the seat to keep it from pulling through the slot (missing whatever metal piece is supposed to keep it back there)... I unknotted it and pulled it through so it was sitting in the seat, hoping that that would at least keep someone from buying it); the others were nasty but not expired. All were under $10. :-/


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

Id just discreetly destroy the seat use some scissors cut the straps and take the things that snap into the buckle and if you get caught say youre disgusted that they would want to sell something that could kill a baby and leave


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treqi* 
Id just discreetly destroy the seat use some scissors cut the straps and take the things that snap into the buckle and if you get caught say youre disgusted that they would want to sell something that could kill a baby and leave

wow, that is vandalism. if you feel that passionately about it, then BUY the seats and destroy them when they are your property.







:


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

im really poor and theres no way i could buy every expired carseat i see its sick that people would want to make money off of endangering children


----------



## Papooses (Dec 20, 2006)

A few helpful links to print out & give to the owners/managers....

http://carseat.org/Resources/15_recycled_seats.pdf
http://carseat.org/Resources/435_Thrift.pdf
http://cpsafety.com/articles/usedseat.aspx


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

If a store is not willing to work with me despite the information I provide to them, I will buy the seats and destroy them or use them in my classes. It's getting a bit expensive.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

The problem with destroying seats, or even with buying them...is that they dont address the root issue, and will cause the store to accept even more expired seats to replace the ones that are either destroyed maliciously (i would never risk being arrested for something like that!), or because someone bought them to destroy. They will think "wow we sold all those carseats, so when someone wants us to accept another old carseat, we will, because they sure sell well!" whereas if they just sit there and no one buys them, they wont accept more, generally.

I think what i'll do is print out some general info, and take up to the store when i'm able...whether or not the seats are there, i'll talk to the manager. IF the seats are still there (which i'm betting they will be!), i will really stress how unsafe it is, and how the store could be held liable which is why other stores (such as OUaC) wont accept ANY used carseats, even unexpired. If they continue to sell seats, i will write a letter to higher ups....seems like they would rather be "safe than sorry" and when you start mentioning possible legal actions if a seat fails, i think they are more likely to listen.

Now, of course, i'm going to feel compelled to go to every thrift store in the area and check for carseats.

To the poster who said you can't afford even a used seat.....i'm not sure where you live, but i know that there are programs to provide seats to those w/ limited income...you might want to ask around, call the Health Department, the local children's (or any) hospital, etc...i know our local hospital used to loan out carseats (dont know if they do anymore for the liability reasons with used seats)....but there *must* be programs available to help you get a seat.

Katherine


----------



## Papooses (Dec 20, 2006)

I've had good success where I am by sharing the above printouts -- it does help, though, when I show my CPST card as well as proof of the $3,000,000 worth of liability coverage I have as a CPST.... That's when it tends to sink into their brains that what they're doing is kinda serious









I've used the seats for educational purposes.

& yes, in my area there are 3 places where low-income families can be provided with brand new free seats as well as the education to help ensure proper use (crashes are the leading cause of death for kids due to misuse: 4 out of 5 kids averaging about 3 misuses)


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

I only purchase them after trying to work with owner/management. If *I* get them, that means X # of dangerous car seats off the market; rather me than someone who doesn't realize the potential danger. While some stores will not promise me they will stop selling used car seats, some have allowed me to put educational literature in the store.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papooses* 

& yes, in my area there are 3 places where low-income families can be provided with brand new free seats as well as the education to help ensure proper use (crashes are the leading cause of death for kids due to misuse: 4 out of 5 kids averaging about 3 misuses)

IMO THIS is another area where many local and state agencies fail to provide information....that there are free or low cost seats available to those who do not have the means necessary to purchase a new seat. Consequently said parents and caregivers go to garage sales and thrift stores to purchase. Business will meet demand. Take away the demand for used seats and these businesses will stop selling them.


----------

